# cure plastisol ink the cheap way?



## renwick (May 16, 2006)

hi i`ve found a cheap way of cureing inks i`ve tried it and it works really well for me.just sharing if you want a try.cured and washed really well.
it`s great for a small budget until i get more orders.
http://www.uniformleisurewearltd.com/index.php?f=data_catalogue&a=5

If anyone knows better give me a shout .


----------



## mikiec (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, that was the one I was going for... I thought you'd found an even cheaper way!


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

This looks interesting, does anyone else use it? I'm still on the iron after print method - water-based ink. I wouldn't mind going onto plastisol once I've upgraded to a screen press.


----------



## brada_wba (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm looking to print some shirts myself

with water based ink can you iron it and it will not wash out striaght away

and with platisol do you have to cure it?

thank you


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

brada_wba said:


> i'm looking to print some shirts myself
> 
> with water based ink can you iron it and it will not wash out striaght away
> 
> ...


yes with pastsol ur need to cure it must hit the 320f area to sure,
u can use a heat gun but ur gonna end up needing a flash


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

I believe the link you have up is a flash unit. You can find those in the US also.


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

I just do a partial cure with a heat gun to keep the ink from smearing, then I put a piece of parchment paper over the design and iron it with a regular very hot iron. The parchment paper does not stick to the ink if you let it cool before removing the paper. The parchment paper can be used over and over again.


----------

